# Heatware - Buyer/Seller Feedback System



## mep916

For those of you that would like feedback for the transactions you conduct on this and other forums, I recommend a free service called Heatware. If you already have an account, post a link to your user ID and I'll include it in the list below.

If you do not yet have an account, create one here.

If you have any problems creating or using your account, check out their FAQs or use their contact form. Feel free to post questions in this thread. Site technical issues should obviously be directed at heat support, but we may be able to answer some simple stuff.


*List of CF users with a Heatware Profile*

87dtna: 87dtna

Geoff: Geoff5093

Aastii: decdlayhow

Alien! Where?: MMenza

Ben: SilkyGardens

Benny Boy: Benny Boy

bomberboysk: bomberboysk

Buzz1927: Buzz1927

Calibretto: CraigLloyd

Damian Strombow: Stormweaver

dark angel: dark_angel

DirtyD86 (banned from CF): DirtyD86

Dragunov IV 424 (banned from CF): Dragonuv

Egon: Egon

Ethan3.14159: Ethan3.14159

funkysnair: funkysnair

G25r8acer: g25racer

jasonn20: jasonn20

just a noob: just a noob

kobaj: kobaj

Kornowski: Kornowski

lovely?: MW1111

mac550: mac550

Matthew1990: Matthew1990

Michael: mpatrice69

mep916: mep916

mihir: mihir

m0nk3ys1ms: m0nk3ys1ms

Mitch? (banned from CF): Ycarcomed

Nevakonaza: Nevakonaza

PabloTek: PabloTek

`PaWz: Nuthen

pies: pies01

PohTayToez: PohTayToez

Ramomar: ramodkk

Russian777: Romashkin

scbjmshpv: cbshahji

ScottALot: ScottALot

skidude: Skidude

StrangleHold: StrangleHold

thatguy16: CoreyHM1

theasian100: Theasian100

thermophilis: thermophilis

Timmie: Timmie

Tuxify: Tuxify

Twist86: Twist86

uk80glue: uk80glue

ukulele_ninja: ukulele_ninja

Vizy93: vizy93

WhiteFireDragon: WhiteFireDragon

zombie210: zombie210


----------



## PabloTeK

Made my profile: http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65406

Looks to be a good idea Mike!


----------



## mep916

PabloTeK said:


> Made my profile: http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65406
> 
> Looks to be a good idea Mike!



Added. Thanks.


----------



## pies

Here ya go.
http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65409


----------



## ThatGuy16

Sweet, I'm used for the example! 

Heatware is great though, perfect for forums.


----------



## Calibretto

Here's mine

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65414

Hopefully this will become popular here on CF.


----------



## lovely?

mine:
http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65415

EDIT: well, OMEGA, feel free to, you know...


----------



## mep916

List updated. 

Remember, if you've completed a transaction here in the past and would like feedback, contact the other party and encourage them to create an account. I'm going to contact a few members here myself.


----------



## Kornowski

I'm going to create an account now! Definitely be leaving some for Pies, he was an excellent seller when I bought his GTS!


----------



## Ben

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65426

There's me  ^^


----------



## Geoff

Here's mine:  http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65429


----------



## Timmie

Awesome idea, here's mine.
http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65442


----------



## PohTayToez

I've had one for a while, never used it though:
http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=58888


----------



## mep916

Good news. The admin (owner?) at Heatware has granted my request and added ComputerForum.com on the drop down list of forums. So, when you leave an eval, be sure to look for that entry and do not use "other." 

For whatever reason, Photobucket deleted the pics in the OP from my account, so I'll have to re-upload and update when I have time.


----------



## ThatGuy16

mep916 said:


> Good news. The admin (owner?) at Heatware has granted my request and added ComputerForum.com on the drop down list of forums. So, when you leave an eval, be sure to look for that entry and do not use "other."
> 
> For whatever reason, Photobucket deleted the pics in the OP from my account, so I'll have to re-upload and update when I have time.



It was my personal data, i asked them to! 

jokes!


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> It was my personal data, i asked them to!





Naw, my wife has been using my photobucket account for her photography, and I think they automatically delete pictures when your account gets too big. Still, though, I thought they only deleted the oldest first, and the heatware pictures are relatively new. Anyway, I'm going to create a new account for my wife and delete all the crap from my account.

EDIT: Oringinal post updated.


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine;

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65582


----------



## Twist86

Just a shame the other user has to also sign up to rate you.

Most buyers are lazy as hell and wouldn't bother to do it ><


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65782


----------



## mep916

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65782



Got it. Thanks monkey.


----------



## DirtyD86

I signed up, username DirtyD86


----------



## mep916

DirtyD86 said:


> I signed up, username DirtyD86



Thanks Dustin. I'll leave you an eval for a few of the deals we've conducted.


----------



## Mez

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65888

 Just in case.


----------



## just a noob

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65941 here be mine


----------



## Michael

I've created an account, and would appreciated being added to the list 

Link

-Michael


----------



## `PaWz

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=66106


----------



## Vizy

My user: Vizy93

Link: http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=66109


----------



## mep916

List updated. Thanks.


----------



## Shane

Just signed up too.

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=66329

User - Nevakonaza


----------



## mep916

Nevakonaza said:


> Just signed up too.
> 
> http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=66329
> 
> User - Nevakonaza



Added. Thanks.


----------



## Shane

Thanks Mep


----------



## skidude

Mine

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=66343


----------



## mep916

skidude said:


> Mine
> 
> http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=66343



added.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

i just made an account yesterday:

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=66337


----------



## Aastii

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=66382

just made mine now =)


----------



## theasian100

Just made mine:


http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=66564


----------



## massahwahl

Just made one:

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=66648


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Profile made 

Ethan3.14159


----------



## Damian Stormbow

Just finished setting up my www.heatware.com account and giving our www.computerforum.com Brother *DirtyD86* a *POSITIVE* eval for an awesome software deal. Thanx! :good:


----------



## mep916

Damian Stormbow said:


> Just finished setting up my www.heatware.com account and giving our www.computerforum.com Brother *DirtyD86* a *POSITIVE* eval for an awesome software deal. Thanx! :good:



No doubt. I'd buy anything from the guy, if I needed or wanted it.


----------



## thermophilis

Alright, I just made one: 
http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=66857


----------



## tuxify

Here is mine that I just made: 
http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=67187


----------



## Egon

Just signed up. http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=67380


----------



## ScOuT

Just want to leave some feedback about my Coolermaster 690 bay screens that I purchased from another member of the forum. We did not use Heatware but I think he deserves some credit for helping me in a bind.

I threw up a thread that I needed some...a fabrication shop ruined mine when they tried to drill holes in them.

http://www.computerforum.com/150473-needed-coolermaster-690-drive-bay-screen.html

mac550 responded he had some to sell me. We used Paypal and the transaction was smooth. I received the bay screen in perfect condition. Thanks a million mac550 My computer is now complete

http://www.computerforum.com/members/40529-mac550.html


----------



## mep916

Mac's an awesome trader and that was a nice thing he did for you. Scout, you should create a heat profile so you can leave him an eval.


----------



## mac550

ScOuT said:


> Just want to leave some feedback about my Coolermaster 690 bay screens that I purchased from another member of the forum. We did not use Heatware but I think he deserves some credit for helping me in a bind.
> 
> I threw up a thread that I needed some...a fabrication shop ruined mine when they tried to drill holes in them.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/150473-needed-coolermaster-690-drive-bay-screen.html
> 
> mac550 responded he had some to sell me. We used Paypal and the transaction was smooth. I received the bay screen in perfect condition. Thanks a million mac550 My computer is now complete
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/members/40529-mac550.html



No problem mate, glad your happy with everything 
ScOuT was a great buyer, everything went perfectly. 



mep916 said:


> Mac's an awesome trader and that was a nice thing he did for you. Scout, you should create a heat profile so you can leave him an eval.



*blushes* Thanks Mep, you are as well


----------



## kobaj

Made one as well, hope to be selling some things soon.

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=68117


----------



## bomberboysk

I havent sold anything since i created a heatware, so i might as well post mine up aswell: http://heatware.com/eval.php?id=67492


----------



## mep916

kobaj said:


> Made one as well, hope to be selling some things soon.
> 
> http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=68117





bomberboysk said:


> I havent sold anything since i created a heatware, so i might as well post mine up aswell: http://heatware.com/eval.php?id=67492



Both added. Thanks guys.


----------



## Russian777

just created one--------->>> http://heatware.com/eval.php?id=68362


----------



## Ramodkk

Just created mine: http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=68759


----------



## mep916

updated


----------



## Motorcharge

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=69544


----------



## G25r8cer

Here's mine

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=68594


----------



## 87dtna

link in my sig


----------



## Twist86

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=69569

Though I hardly ever use it (most feel secure with my almost 10 year verified paypal account)


----------



## mep916

updated


----------



## 87dtna

I'm finally number 1, yay!  LOL.  Around here Thermal Reactor is number 1 everywhere else LOL.


----------



## just a noob

87dtna said:


> I'm finally number 1, yay!  LOL.  Around here Thermal Reactor is number 1 everywhere else LOL.



nuh uh, i beat his 3dmark06 score


----------



## ScottALot

http://heatware.com/eval.php?id=69592

I usually don't sell, but just in case.


----------



## 87dtna

just a noob said:


> nuh uh, i beat his 3dmark06 score



Haha oh yeah I see that now.  Two gtx285's in SLI, nice.  I'm about to do a little trade, my gtx260 +$100 for a 285....good deal to me!  That will bump up my 06' and vantage rankings for sure!  Come to think of it, I haven't done vantage yet with the gtx260 or my I5, gotta get on that so I can compare then.


----------



## Matthew1990

Matthew1990


----------



## mep916

updated


----------



## JlCollins005

finally got around to making one, JLCollins005 is mine


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

It's a shame I _just_ saw this thread. Made mine a while back, too. http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=68797


----------



## Shane

With all the newish members here selling stuff,I think this thread diserves a bump...helps alot when people sell stuff if they have Heatware!


----------



## 87dtna

You do know this is a sticky right?


----------



## Shane

I do now lol....anyhow at least it made it in the "New Posts" part of the forum!


----------



## 87dtna

LOL, no problem just sayin...


----------



## jasonn20

Just registered!  Feedback is a good idea. user name jasonn20


----------



## Shane

Omg they have changed the whole site and now i cannot find a damn thing,cant see how you add a review now 

Also Meps guide is now useless,why cant they just keep things simple


----------



## JareeB

heres mine

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=71573


----------



## Shane

ah i figured out,You just type in the user you want to review...then across to the right theres an add review button....didnt see it at first


----------



## 87dtna

Nevakonaza said:


> Omg they have changed the whole site and now i cannot find a damn thing,cant see how you add a review now
> 
> Also Meps guide is now useless,why cant they just keep things simple



Yeah I don't like the new layout at all.


----------



## mep916

I'll write up a new guide with a few screenshots although it still appears to be fairly straightforward.


----------



## mep916

So I got rid of the long tutorial in the OP and left it as a list of heat users. Everyone in this forum should know how to create and use a heat account anyhow.


----------



## zombine210

created mine.
http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=71753


----------



## dark_angel

Created mine
http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=71749


----------



## memory

Here is mine:
http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=72646

Should have done this long time ago.


----------



## pokethesmot

here is mine http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=72647


----------



## Rocko

Signed up! http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=72729


----------



## Kitsune

Signed up aswell ^.^ 
http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=73179


----------



## tech savvy

made it,here- http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=92815



Edit: I don't see my name in the list on front page. Name is Tech Savvy.


----------



## scbjmshpv

*My heatware*

Mine is listed here. if you'll be kind enough to post it.

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=73383

Thanks
CB


----------



## mep916

scbjmshpv said:


> Mine is listed here. if you'll be kind enough to post it.



done


----------



## mihir

userid: mihir
http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=70908


----------



## lubo4444

That's mine  : 

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=70298


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Alright, I joined. How do I get feedback for transactions though? Oh and here:

http://www.heatware.com/user_directory.php?searchQuery=dragonuv&searchButton.x=0&searchButton.y=0


----------



## voyagerfan99

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Alright, I joined. How do I get feedback for transactions though? Oh and here:
> 
> http://www.heatware.com/user_directory.php?searchQuery=dragonuv&searchButton.x=0&searchButton.y=0



You ask the buyer/seller to log in and give you feedback.


----------



## Benny Boy

Benny Boy


----------

